# Seasoning Kits On Sale



## One (Apr 15, 2004)

Went to Gander Mountian in Flint today and bought a Con Yeager seasoning kit, (the ones in the big orange bag). There on sale 50% off till the 24th. Not a bad deal!!! Went back and bought 6 more. $3.00 for the jerky mix and $5.00 for the summer sausage and snack stix w/ casings. They each do 10lbs. The guy in the camping dept. didn't even know it. No signs but its on there web site in the un-advertised section.


----------

